# Official Thread for 2017 Spring Fish Fry



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Mark the calendars!!! 2017 Spring 2Cool fish fry at Duke's house is in the making. Saturday, April 22nd. Everyone welcome to come enjoy visiting with other 2 coolers, their families and friends. Oh yeah, we also fry up a bunch of fish and have lots of side dishes for your enjoyment. 
We have the fish lined up thanks to Shadslinger and the cooking staff is set, headed by Robert aka lx22f/c.
All you need to bring is your lawn chairs and beverage of your choice. If you want to bring supplies or sides, that's great.
We always needs peanut oil, French fries, hushpuppies, ketchup/cocktail sauce, tarter sauce, cole slaw, deserts, etc.
Let us know if you might be coming, how many people, and if you are bringing something so we don't end up with 20 gallons of cole slaw and no French fries.
Special guests this year are supposed to be Pet Spoon and Danny O. (Remember, we picked this date so you could be here!!)
Let's make this the biggest and best ever.
Directions will be posted as we get closer to the date.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Going to be a good time and great eats. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I will bring 5 gallons of peanut oil.
Duke, it may just appear at your place some day before the fry, since I am up there fairly often.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for it Don; thanks


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Duke I've got all the supplies we need for the prep of fish. (Pans,foil, fish fry mix, etc.......
Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm ready! 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

My wife will make some homemade hush puppies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Greetings fine fishermen/women! I finally decided to reset my 2cool password. 

Unfortunately, I'll be in class all day on 4/22. Not sure if any food or people will be left at ~6pm?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nobody mentioned Crappie. I think the response above is a hoax! ^^^^^


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

A little bump to the top till we can get a Sticky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been meaning to attend for the past three years... as we are quasi neighbors.
I have two or three good fish fryers nearby if needed.

Can I bring my hunting buddies, as we are intending to plant spring food plots around that time period.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

We should have all the fryers we need but by all means bring your buddies.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*YUP*

We'll be there this time. Its been way too long. Count us in for two.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I will be unable to make it, but will get the fish to Robert and I am hope to send a special guest star and 2cool hall of fame Sunbeam as my emissary.
Bbjim and beacon bay don may serve as body guards and wingmen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I will be unable to make it, but will get the fish to Robert and I am hope to send a special guest star and 2cool hall of fame Sunbeam as my emissary.
> Bbjim and beacon bay don may serve as body guards and wingmen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surgery scheduled for tomorrow (3/31) still?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No it will be on the 17th of April.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Take care of that back Loy !


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sorry you won't be able to make it Loy but understandable. Hope all goes well. We'll try to keep the tall tales about you lively!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a 50 50 chance that the Filipino and I will be in Polk County at the time. Unfortunately we will be staying in a motel which restricts our ability to create the Sunbeam Special Naner Puddin. So the best we can do is our smiling presents.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> No it will be on the 17th of April.


Working on a fried fish/naner puddin smuggling device to get past the nurses station.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I should be back home the day after, but a take out sampler( with desserts ) would side the healing in sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I should be back home the day after, but a take out sampler( with desserts ) would side the healing in sure.


Heck, from the 17th to the 22nd you will just be metabolizing all the anesthesia out of your system. Timing should be right for someone to bring you a big sampler.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm planning on coming early, and doing some fishing, up in your area... is the launch still useable, by your place? Tell me more about the swapping of lures, previously mentioned? I have an excess of tungsten weights(different sizes), I'd like to either sell, or swap... I know there will be some LMB fisherman, interested in those! LOL


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yes, the launch beside my place is still usable. If you have anything to sell or trade, bring it on!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Something I am thinking of bringing but want to see if anyone interested:

A vertical aquarium that I use for testing slab spoons. It is only about 2 feet deep, but it lets you see how a jigging spoon works, or if it works. It also makes it obvious how if you let it free fall vs not letting free fall ... how the lure flutters or not. I will bring if enough people want it. Is your slab and the way you work it moving how you think it is?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Working on a fried fish/naner puddin smuggling device to get past the nurses station.


 Fake flowers, that lift up to show a sealed plastic container, of pudding! Problem solved!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Something I am thinking of bringing but want to see if anyone interested:
> 
> A vertical aquarium that I use for testing slab spoons. It is only about 2 feet deep, but it lets you see how a jigging spoon works, or if it works. It also makes it obvious how if you let it free fall vs not letting free fall ... how the lure flutters or not. I will bring if enough people want it. Is your slab and the way you work it moving how you think it is?


I am in for you bringing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lx22f/c said:


> I am in for you bringing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I measured it, 2 & 1/2 feet deep if brim full.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Luck and quick healing on your surgery, Loy. You're not the youngster, you used to be. The new techniques, and expertise these days is amazing. The physical therapist, will have you up and moving, 12 hours after surgery! C Ya!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You're not the youngster said:


> Yes I am
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*List for fish fry*

Ok, time to start signing up for who's bringing what. Everyone should bring their beverage and lawn chairs although if you don't have chairs, I do have a few extra.
What I have so far is:

Fish being supplied by Shadslinger
Whitebassfisher has brought 5 gallons of peanut oil; we could probably use 3 or 4 more gallons
Robert is bringing all of his frying supplies
Little Mac is bringing hushpuppies

We need:
French fries
Condiments--ketchup, tarter sauce, cocktail sauce etc
Serving plates
I should have enough eating utensils, I 'll check
side dishes
cole slaw

Try to let us know if you are coming so we'll have an "idea" of how much food we'll need. We usually count on 50-60 folks, right now my count is around 30 with my sister, her husband and several neighbors.
Also let us know if you sign up to bring something and something comes up and you can't make it so we can get someone else to bring it.
Directions to follow


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be bringing fish fryer and 8 gallons of peanut oil to fill it. Probably will send with lil Mac. Got a trip that morning.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am planning on coming with six (6) to eight (8) helpers/friends.

Will bring banana puddings and strawberry pies.

Along with anything else lacking...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Directions to fish fry*

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459. (At Valero)

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow. My house is just before the boat ramp on the right.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

No promises, but when does this shindig kick off?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I Fall In said:


> No promises, but when does this shindig kick off?


It is fun! You should go. The freshwater group on this board seem to mainly be Lake Livingston people, and are about as friendly as you will find.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> It is fun! You should go. The freshwater group on this board seem to mainly be Lake Livingston people, and are about as friendly as you will find.


Yeah, I live a block from Lake Houston yet spend most of my time in the salt. To me it doesn't matter where you fish good people are just that, good people. (As long as Reeltime isn't there) :wink: Dang Cats....


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

We fire up the fryers about 10:00 and eat about noon. Anyone bringing hushpuppies or fries or anything that needs cooking please bring them by early enough so we can cook em. If anyone wants to bring something earlier in the week just let me know, I've got plenty of freezer room.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just took a cooler of cat fish for the ff to beacon's for Robert 
It should feed 50 people 
I plenty more if needed 
What is the count now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> Yeah, I live a block from Lake Houston yet spend most of my time in the salt. To me it doesn't matter where you fish good people are just that, good people. (As long as Reeltime isn't there) :wink: Dang Cats....


Wait ...... What? :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> Wait ...... What? :headknock:headknock:headknock


Ooops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> Ooops, did I say that out loud?


Now you better come to the fry! :slimer:


----------



## Devildog0311 (Apr 16, 2017)

I am new to 2coolfishing. I am good friends with ducktracker. I will be coming X2. I can bring french fries if still needed.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Counting my clan we should have approximately 12- 15 coming from Beacon Bay. I know Bbdon and Judy are bringing a desert. 
Not sure what the others are bringing at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Devildog, welcome, french fries would be great. Can you get them there around 11:00, or bring by earlier and I'll put them in freezer, or just sent with Ducktracker.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

If got to take out some clients for Loy Saturday morning hoping to be able to make it back in time to meet everyone. Will be sending cooker and oil over with Lil Mac.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Devildog0311 (Apr 16, 2017)

I will have them there before 11:00


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I want to arrive early and set up a table so 2Coolers can help themselves to free 14 pound mono for any reels they bring to the fry.


----------



## GonePfishing (Jun 22, 2012)

What else is needed still? I will be coming with the second in command and the three little soldiers (total of 5) and can bring something if needed.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

GonePfishing said:


> What else is needed still? I will be coming with the second in command and the three little soldiers (total of 5) and can bring something if needed.


See the food sign up thread. Glad you are coming!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you posted any directions Kickapoo Duke ???


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

whsalum said:


> Have you posted any directions Kickapoo Duke ???












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Free Line*

Remember now, *free* 14 pound test Stren mono will be at the fish fry.

You only _thought_ those spools Academy uses are big! :rotfl:

PS - I don't have a motorized power winder, you will fill your own reel.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*poppaHobbs*

I just got home from the fish fry & want to thank everyone involved for putting it on. Not only was the fish good but the hush puppys where off the chain. Just one more mention of food and that was a corn relish like dish I don't know who made it but I could have made a meal out of just that. Then for desert I found some kind of square bar I again don't know who made it and don't know exactly what it was it had walnuts in it but they to were really good. I would like to have bragged on the pudding I saw several eating and seemed to really like, I'm just not a nanner guy.

Thanks to Duke and his wife for having everyone up and hosting the event. The brother in law and his wife along with my wife and I were made to feel right at home & really enjoyed visiting with several of the 2 cool members. I won't try to name everyone I met but it was nice to meet all the ones we met and hope to see you all again. I also want to thank Ron & susy for allowing us to stop by while we were in the area and show the B-N-L and S-N-L to see our future home.

Thanks again to all
and hope to see you
on the water soon
Poppahobbs


----------

